# A Day of Recconing



## redprospector (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I knew it was coming, I just didn't know when it would be. 
I blew the engine in my old Fecon FTX 90 Tuesday. I knew it was coming, when I bought it in June of 2011 I got it cheap because the engine was "a little down on power". 
I had decided that as soon as I finished this last 20 acre project I was going to re-power it. The job turned out to be a little tougher than I had figured (I hate it when that happens ). It's 20 acres in the middle of the old Scott Able Fire that happened 13 years ago. I've done other jobs from that fire and the logs and snags were pretty much duff...powder. Not so much on this one. About 40% is powder, the other 60% is so hard that a cat couldn't scratch it. :msp_scared:
Well, the engine let loose about 200 yards up a 30% slope. I got it started long enough to turn it facing down hill, but that was it. A buddy was helping me yesterday to get it down. We tied a Caterpillar 277 tracked skidsteer behind it and unlocked the final drives on the Fecon. The little 277 held pretty good.....until the (I'm not going to say how) chain came loose. :msp_scared: Wasn't much to do but watch...and pray. 
At the bottom was a group of 5 or 6 trees from 12" to 30", to the right was my buddy's KW and a crane truck, to the left was a couple of 24" or so stumps. The little Fecon was rattlin' the tracks going down that hill, I estimate it was going at least 25 mph, when all at once there was a big puff of dust, and I couldn't see it anymore. Well, there I sat hoping I'd see one of those trees shake from the 12,000 lb. tractor being totally destroyed, rather than hearing the sound of it plowing into the KW, or crane.
SILENCE
Then the dust started to settle, the first thing I saw was the top of the cab.....upright.....stopped.....in the middle of the road below the trees. 
The tracks were easy to follow, since the head was on the ground. The Fecon got to about 20' above a 25" Doug Fir and abruptly turned 45* to the left. Then for no apparent reason turned 45* back to the right and went between another Fir and a stump, only knocking a little bark from each of them at ground level. The skidds on the head burried up in the road, stopping the machine with absolutly no dammage. 
I guess the Good Lord must have decided to take it off the hill for me. I can't think of any other explanation for the events that occured. 
I don't like turning wrenches too much, but I'm sure thankfull to be pulling the engine out of an intact machine tomorrow, instead of trying to figure out how to get a load of scrap iron out of there.

Andy


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like what I would call an oh f**k moment.

Its a good feeling when it isn't nearly as bad as you thought it would be when the dust settles isn't it


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn Andy! You got some serious Guardian Angel action going on! :msp_ohmy:

Glad you ain't pickin' up pieces of machine on the hillside!


----------



## redprospector (Jun 4, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> *Sounds like what I would call an oh f**k moment.*
> 
> Its a good feeling when it isn't nearly as bad as you thought it would be when the dust settles isn't it



That would pretty much cover it.
And yes, yes it is.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jun 4, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Damn Andy! You got some serious Guardian Angel action going on! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Glad you ain't pickin' up pieces of machine on the hillside!



Evidently I do.

I do have pieces of machine scattered all over the yard though. I hate living in town, I didn't even get the engine cover all the way off before one of the "neighbors" started whining.
I told them to suck eggs. 

Andy


----------



## jrcat (Jun 4, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Evidently I do.
> 
> I do have pieces of machine scattered all over the yard though. I hate living in town, I didn't even get the engine cover all the way off before one of the "neighbors" started whining.
> I told them to suck eggs.
> ...



I used to have a neighbor like that...It got to the point where I would intentionally piss him off.. If he was outside I would go drain the fuel filter bowl on my truck and let the diesel run down the driveway. Or go start up a saw and let it scream. Throw a tire on a bonfire buddy of mine is the firechief One day he walked out of his house and saw me backing my first dozer into the driveway... he sold out a month later


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Evidently I do.
> 
> I do have pieces of machine scattered all over the yard though. I hate living in town, I didn't even get the engine cover all the way off before one of the "neighbors" started whining.
> I told them to suck eggs.
> ...



I know a knife maker that lives in the desert bottom below you. . . Everytime you think you've got it bad, think about living down there. 

I feel your pain though -- good fences make good neighbors. I live on 27 acres, so it's kinda nice keeping them a few arms lengths away. I do have about 20 years worth of packrat'd crap piled up, and I'm going to start giving the local reservations a bad name. 

I've been making lots of dump runs, and it's like I haven't made one. I think the trick to hoarding is to make it look organized.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I used to have a neighbor like that...It got to the point where I would intentionally piss him off.. If he was outside I would go drain the fuel filter bowl on my truck and let the diesel run down the driveway. Or go start up a saw and let it scream. Throw a tire on a bonfire buddy of mine is the firechief One day he walked out of his house and saw me backing my first dozer into the driveway... he sold out a month later



Haha. This guy's been trying to sell out for the last 3 years. I guess property's not moving well right now.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I know a knife maker that lives in the desert bottom below you. . . Everytime you think you've got it bad, think about living down there.
> 
> I feel your pain though -- good fences make good neighbors. I live on 27 acres, so it's kinda nice keeping them a few arms lengths away. I do have about 20 years worth of packrat'd crap piled up, and I'm going to start giving the local reservations a bad name.
> 
> I've been making lots of dump runs, and it's like I haven't made one. I think the trick to hoarding is to make it look organized.



I bet I know your friend. Wonder if he lives anywhere near here.




That's the property we bought to put the business on. When I give directions I tell them to go through hell, and keep going 3 more miles...then turn left. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2013)

This is how far I got before the neighbor started whining.




This is what she looks like now.




This is the donor.




Andy


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 9, 2013)

He'll get over it...:msp_wink: or not. Buy em a box of Kleenex and some Midol.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> He'll get over it...:msp_wink: or not. Buy em a box of Kleenex and some Midol.



I ain't buying him nothing! I would like to give him a swift  though.
Same neighbor that raised cain about me running my bike saw in the front yard. The rest of my neighbors took up for me though, I mean who wouldn't want to watch (hear) your goofy neighbor run a Kawasaki KX 250 with a bar & chain on it?

Andy


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 9, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I ain't buying him nothing! I would like to give him a swift  though.
> Same neighbor that raised cain about me running my bike saw in the front yard. The rest of my neighbors took up for me though, I mean who wouldn't want to watch (hear) your goofy neighbor run a Kawasaki KX 250 with a bar & chain on it?
> 
> Andy



I wanna watch & hear, wish I could see from here...


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> I wanna watch & hear, wish I could see from here...



Can ya hear me now? 




Andy


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 9, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Can ya hear me now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 4 putting it up here, looks, sounds good, wish I had neighbors like that... ones I have put up w/ me sawing so guess its ok. had a kx 420 once upon a time. rode it tho, not a saw.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 10, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I bet I know your friend. Wonder if he lives anywhere near here.
> That's the property we bought to put the business on. When I give directions I tell them to go through hell, and keep going 3 more miles...then turn left.
> 
> Andy



I think he's just west of hell, but north of purgatory. 

Here's his site: Pinto Custom Blades


----------



## redprospector (Jun 12, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I think he's just west of hell, but north of purgatory.
> 
> Here's his site: Pinto Custom Blades



Hmm. Just when ya think ya know everybody in tha county...I'll have to look them up and make introductions. 

Andy


----------



## dooby (Jun 13, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Can ya hear me now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had to watch it twice(its on my fav. cause wife's broom needs a motor like that)LOL. That was awesome!!!!!


----------



## redprospector (Jun 19, 2013)

A little update on my Fecon situation.
I was going to replace the 87 hp Deutz with a 105 hp Cat, but...It wouldn't fit. :bang:
Well, I probably could have made it fit, but I need to get it back to work asap. I dumped a bunch of money today when I ordered a new Yanmar and Hydraulic pump. Hopefully she'll be going again by the end of next week. Wish me luck.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, I know you guy's are just dieing to know what kind of progress I'm making. :msp_rolleyes: I'm going to tell you anyway. 
Went to El Paso and braved the 112 degree heat to pick up my new Yanmar last Thursday. Picked up the drive pumps from the hydraulic shop in Artesia last Monday, and Fedex delivered the new gear pump last Friday. Started putting things together, and sat the engine/pump assembly in the fecon for measurement today between rains.

















Slowly but surely, it's getting there.

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 2, 2013)

Andy, what kind of $$ outlay are you looking at to get back online?

Just curious.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 3, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Andy, what kind of $$ outlay are you looking at to get back online?
> 
> Just curious.



I'm hoping to keep it under $14K. Shootin' for $12K.
Wanna buy a good running Perkapillar to help me out with that? 

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 3, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I'm hoping to keep it under $14K. Shootin' for $12K.
> Wanna buy a good running Perkapillar to help me out with that?
> 
> Andy



I JUST bought a Perkapillar last week. . . Sorry.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 3, 2013)

I ordered a custom built radiator for it the other day. $650 plus the ride. A lot of money, but it's built to order.

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 3, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I ordered a custom built radiator for it the other day. $650 plus the ride. A lot of money, but it's built to order.
> 
> Andy



Sounds reasonable -- I built top and bottom caps for a Pete radiator before; it's a lot of work, and a pain if stuff ain't stitched up right.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not complaining, the cooling system is critical on these machines. The guy making it has been a lot of help too.
Changing from an oil cooled engine to a liquid cooled engine is a pain in the butt.

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 3, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I'm not complaining, the cooling system is critical on these machines. The guy making it has been a lot of help too.
> Changing from an oil cooled engine to a liquid cooled engine is a pain in the butt.
> 
> Andy



Wonder if liquid cooled won't present less problems for you in the future though?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 3, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I'm not complaining, the cooling system is critical on these machines. The guy making it has been a lot of help too.
> Changing from an oil cooled engine to a liquid cooled engine is a pain in the butt.
> 
> Andy



what ya didn't like the duetz?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 3, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Wonder if liquid cooled won't present less problems for you in the future though?



I've had both, and both work well if you keep up the maintenance on them. Mastication/Mulching is very maintenance intensive. You have to blow out the cooling system every few hours, keep all the debris out of the bottom of the machine, and wash it with a pressure washer at least once a week. If you put in 8 hours of mulching you've been there at least 12.

Andy


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 3, 2013)

yup, gotta keep um clean. I have a duetz in my bell, I must admit it is a very dependable motor. startingest thing I ever had.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 4, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> what ya didn't like the duetz?



The BF4M 2011 Deutz had some problems from the start. Fecon & Deutz wound up in a big law suit over them. From what I understand 70% of the engines used in the FTX 90 went south with very low hours. Mine has around 1700 hours on it and I considered that quite low hours, but apparently not for this particular model of Deutz. 
I figured if I couldn't use my 3054T Cat that I might as well go with what Fecon chose to go with for what support it's worth.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jul 4, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, gotta keep um clean. I have a duetz in my bell, I must admit it is a very dependable motor. startingest thing I ever had.



I had a Bobcat 863 several years ago that had a Deutz. I had no complaint about that engine, it worked flawlessly for the 6000 hours I put on that machine.
I guess that they all make a lemon once in a while.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, it's been a long drawn out process, and it ain't over yet.
I have spent more time waiting on parts than actually working on this thing.
The monsoons hit, so I was getting rained out every day. In order to keep from complaining about the moisture that we need so desperately I went to TSC and bought a "garage in a box". Basically a 12'x20' tent, best $400 I've spent on this project.
I'm hoping to fire the engine by Monday evening, but so far the only goal I've achieved is that it's done right.

Here's a couple of the engine mounts.







This is what $3500 looks like sitting under the seat.




New radiator with old shroud mounted for what I hope is the last time.




The alternator that came on the Yanmar was too small for the task at hand, and they never intended for anyone to mount an AC compressor on this engine. So I had to get creative.







Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 3, 2013)

Radiator hoses, and an outrageously expensive Yanmar exhaust system installed. I'm going to have to put a "hood scoop" of sorts in to fit the exhaust.




Ain't she perdy?




Ease of maintenance is one of my goals. Should be plenty easy to get to the oil filter for changes. Isn't this what engineers are supposed to do when designing a machine like this in the first place?




Well, that's it for now. I'll let you know when she roars to life. 

Andy


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 3, 2013)

looks like a good job. the extra mile now, you be glad ya did later.


----------



## Truck4 (Aug 3, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I bet I know your friend. Wonder if he lives anywhere near here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean I dont have to drive up/down that damm hill no more??? woo hooo

Roy


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 3, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I'm hoping to keep it under $14K. Shootin' for $12K.
> Wanna buy a good running Perkapillar to help me out with that?
> 
> Andy



I'm interested, what do you have and how much do you want for it? PM me, DF


----------



## redprospector (Aug 4, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> I'm interested, what do you have and how much do you want for it? PM me, DF



It's a 3054T set up for 105 HP 285 ft. lb. It's been spoken for, but I'll let you know if that falls through.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 4, 2013)

Truck4 said:


> You mean I dont have to drive up/down that damm hill no more??? woo hooo
> 
> Roy



Of course you're going to have to drive up and down the hill. How do you think I'm gonna get my wood down there. 

Andy


----------



## Truck4 (Aug 4, 2013)

:msp_sad::angry2:


----------



## redprospector (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's some of the progress I made this week.

Cut up the hood to make room for the Yanmar muffler. It got pretty wobbly with the supports cut out and a big hole cut in it.




Welded up a "hood scoop" to cover everything back up. Stiffened the hood back up real nice.




A little grinding and she started to shine.








Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's some of what I did today. :msp_biggrin:





Still have a lot of loose ends to tie up. But it's alive.

Andy

Hmm. That's a video but it shows up as a picture??? Just click on it, it'll play.


----------



## Samlock (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed. No shaking, smoking, rattling - that's slick!


----------



## parttime (Aug 16, 2013)

Sam you talking about the engine or the video?/:msp_biggrin:


----------



## redprospector (Aug 16, 2013)

parttime said:


> Sam you talking about the engine or the video?/:msp_biggrin:



I figured that a crappy video would be better than a plain audio.
Besides that, I've been working on this stinking thing for 2 1/2 months, I was excited. Give me a break! 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Aug 16, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I figured that a crappy video would be better than a plain audio.
> Besides that, I've been working on this stinking thing for 2 1/2 months, I was excited. Give me a break!
> 
> Andy



Yeah, yeah, yeah...it's running. It's supposed to. Now get it out to the woods and start turning a dollar with it.


























Nice going Andy.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 16, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah...it's running. It's supposed to. Now get it out to the woods and start turning a dollar with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
Actually I was thinking about making a mail box out of it and going to work for NASA after this ordeal. But then I remembered they aren't doing much these days either. 
So, I guess I'd better get my loose ends tied up and get back to chasing a dollar.

Andy


----------

